# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  SPTBOX DELUXE 15.0.5 RELEASED!!! Minor Update!!!!

## mohamed73

*NEWS:*  ** First IN World  GT-S7562I   Flash/Unlock/Master IMEI* ** First IN World  GT-S5830K  Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN World  GT-N8013    Flash* ** First IN World  GT-P7500U  Flash* ** First IN World  SCH-I500    Flash
* Improved GT-N7100 Imei/Unlock
* Improved GT-I9300  Imei/Unlock
* Improved GT-I9308  Imei/Unlock
* New Android Series SN REPAIR ADDED(I9300,N7100,P7500 etc)   NEW Procedure OF N7100/I9300/I9308 Following: * First Make Root Phone * Mark Unlock(if just want unlock) Press SPT MODE * If want imei should mark repair imei and unlock together * Then Factory Mode.  Alternative Download Link 1#:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Alternative Download Link 2#:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   P.S: This  new setup file is size so big so its main package next update all will  be smallest and install on this main package before installation should  uninstall previous version..  
 SPT TEAM
 B.R*

----------


## safesat2000

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## safesat2000

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

